# 10r SL4 versus 11r SL3 Roubaix



## nmadse1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I know the new Roubaix SL4 boasts 20% more efficiency over the previous SL3 when you compare similar carbon make up bikes (ie, 11r S-Works SL4 is stiffer that 11r S-Works SL3) ... 

My question is which is stiffer/more efficient when you're not comparing apples to apples (ie, 11r S-works SL3 vs. 10r Expert SL4)

Does anyone have anyone have experience on these two bikes who can compare ride qualities? Thanks.


----------



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

this maybe isn't a great answer for you but I ride both a 2011 Saxo Team Geo S-Works SL3 & a 2013 SL4. I have identical parts on both and run a -17 stem on the Sl4 & a -12 on the SL3. I have flip-flopped on which is my favorite and right now I am most happiest on the SL4 as it feels the most solid to me at the moment. I have probably set as many KOMs on Strava with both bikes. I probably don't notice anything pertaining to stiffness honestly but I do ride with 25 tires which are very forgiving.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

The SL4 was a major redesign of the Roubaix frame. I would go for the new design over a bit better layup.


----------



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry - I totally missed that this is a Roubaix conversation - disregard my post!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Well even if it is a bit off topic its still good information "clay-walk". I currently ride a Saxo SL3 Tarmac and am pondering a new SL4. I probably would have already done it but the fact is, with 25 tires on the SL3 it rides soooooo good. I have absolutely no issues with the ride quality. Having said that, I do wonder how the same set-up would feel on the SL4.


----------

